# RIP Chaka Khan



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

My mothers first foster went to the bridge thisweek. She was an older rabbit who was left outside most of her life.These last few months she learned what it was to be loved. 

I can tell you she was very set in her ways. I swear she was part dog.She would growl if touched when she didn't want to. She would flip herlitter pan if it wasn't cleaned every morning.

RIP our little Diva. You were loved.










































Adoption Profile:




[align=justify]Hi there, I'm *Chaka Khan* (my nickname is*Puddin'*). I'm a beautiful Cinnamon, approximately 6 lbs (a bit"chubby"). I do love attention, but can be a bit shy when I first meetyou. I like to be held and have kisses all over my face!! 

Playing in cardboard boxes is so much fun!! and hey, I'm pretty good at throwing my toys around too!! [/align]


----------



## JimD (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

....binky free Chaka!!

~Jim


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2007)

Binky free, Chaka Khan. I'm so glad you were able to have some good times, but I wish you could have had more.

ink iris:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so so sorry, she was a beautiful girl...

Binky young and free at the Bridge sweetheart:rainbow:


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 7, 2007)

Awww she was lovely, and she looks totally spoiled in those pictures
I'm glad she learned how love should be during her lifetime and sorry she is gone. She was gorgeous. Binky free sweetie...xxx


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2007)

How sad . She looked like she enjoyed her last months - at least she got to know some love and happiness.

Binky free, little girl!

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorryto hear about Chaka. The pictures are wonderful - she looks so happy digging through that hay.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Binkie Free Chaka Khan. :sad:

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh she was so pretty.

I'm so glad that she was loved during the last few months of her life. I'm sure she knew how special she became to y'all.

It sounds like in the Velveteen Rabbit - she became "real".

Peg


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 8, 2007)

Ohh no.

Im so sorry.:tears2:

Have fun at the bridge chubby girl:rainbow:

Silvie&amp;Phinn


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Chaka I was thinking of you today and wondering if you and Sam met. Don't plot against me you two. I love you guys.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Chaka just wanted to say that JayR still misses you so much.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

RIP Chaka. You look like such a happy little girl in your pictures.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news.

Binky Free at the Bridge "Beautiful Girl":rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.She was a very lucky bunny to have such a loving foster family.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Chaka it is alittle over a year but JayR still misses you. I think he always will. Some day we will see you again. For now play with Sam and Halo.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 24, 2008)

ink iris: so sorry


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Chaka Khan. She was such a beautiful girl. At least you got to give tons of love to her, on her last months of life. 

ink iris:Binky Free Chaka Khan. ink iris:

~

Karleeray:


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

she was beautiful. she looks exactly like my baby ^Frankie^ who passed earlier this year. She was so lucky to have a fmaily to take her in and show her love. She knew she was loved.

You'll see her again one day.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. She looks so comfortable in her surroundings in those pictures.

Binky free Chaka Khan :rainbow::hearts

Jo xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Chaka its two years now. How is that possible. In two months we lost two huge DIVA rabbits. You than Sam. It is getting hard but I am trying to get through. I know the closer it gets to Sams the bigger wreck I will be. I miss you guys. Tell Sam and Halo some day we will all be together again.

Ali your foster sister


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss--each one does leave a void in our lives. loved the pictures and could tell that we aren't the only ones that "spoil" our fur babies. R.I.P. little pudding.


----------

